# Differences in body shape in guppies



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Made an illustration of the different body shapes in guppies.
I'm not a huge fan of short body varieties, tbh...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Normal shapes are the nicest.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Normal shapes are the nicest.


Agreed, the shorter ones look like someone stepped on them.
Some of the genetic manipulation just seems cruel.


----------



## Teslacron (1 mo ago)

Third that; normal type. The genetic manipulation bothers me also.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> Normal shapes are the nicest.


Have to agree with that... 


Gamegurl said:


> Agreed, the shorter ones look like someone stepped on them.
> Some of the genetic manipulation just seems cruel.


It is cruel... 


Teslacron said:


> Third that; normal type. The genetic manipulation bothers me also.


Me too... But unfortunately, they're on the market...


----------

